

Yahoo! Reorg Memo from Scott Thompson - stevewilhelm
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/04/10/heres-the-yahoo-reorg-memo/

======
debacle
> Ultimately, only our customers will decide whether we win or lose in the
> market.

The memo felt long-winded, poorly focused, and out of touch with what Yahoo
actually needs to do, but in the end the above line sealed it for me. Yahoo is
most likely going to continue to circle the drain.

~~~
joshu
Yeah. It would have been better if it actually took a stand on what those core
businesses were.

